# Crappie Tourney @ Delaware



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Is there an update to the tourney? Will a list of the partipating teams already registered be published? I thought there was an on-going thread about it, but I guess not. I registered, but I didn't get any kind of confirmation. It is a week and half away and I was hoping there would be some info. Is the field full(boats)? 

I figured there would be somebody doin a little smack talkin?  

CG aka Kyle


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Is there an update to the tourney? Will a list of the partipating teams already registered be published? I thought there was an on-going thread about it, but I guess not. I registered, but I didn't get any kind of confirmation. It is a week and half away and I was hoping there would be some info. Is the field full(boats)?
> 
> I figured there would be somebody doin a little smack talkin?
> 
> CG aka Kyle


go to the first page of the Announcement and you will see all that have registered to fish
Ron


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

40 boats already!! Only 10 to go and we're filled.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

All I see is Rules, registration info and such. There is no forum thread link that I can see? Where are you getting this info. Maybe a link here. I am blind today?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=62929

It's a sticky post in the lounge.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks! I didn't realize the thread was in the lounge.


----------

